# horizontales scrollen verhindern



## xghostonastagex (23. September 2004)

Ich habe per IFrame eine PHP-Seite in eine andere integriert. Dieser IFrame hat eine Breite von 330 px, allerdings geht der Inhalt über diese Breite hinaus. 

Kann man das horizontale Scrollen verhindern und stattdessen einen automatischen Zeilenumbruch erzwingen ? Es wird nur Text aus einer Datenbank ausgelesen.


----------



## randomize (23. September 2004)

Hmmm, eventuell mal overflow im CSS des iFrames ausprobieren, ist aber eher in's Blaue geraten... Kann mich nicht einer Scrollbarangabe für CSS entsinnen.
Inwiefern geht denn der Inhalt darüber hinaus, geht es um entsprechend breite Grafiken? Denn Text müsste doch eigentlich von selbst umbrechen, dachte ich.


----------



## xghostonastagex (23. September 2004)

Es geht um Text. Leider bricht der nicht automatisch um...


----------

